# K-lite codec alternative for linux



## namo

I use k-lite codec mega for windows.
What is alternative video and audio codecs for Linux?


----------



## leroys1000

It takes some knowledge of using terminal commands.
http://news.softpedia.com/news/How-to-Install-Multimedia-Codecs-in-Linux-39555.shtml


----------



## prunejuice

namo said:


> I use k-lite codec mega for windows.
> What is alternative video and audio codecs for Linux?


Any distro specifically?


----------



## itsupportlondon

Easiest way is download and install VLC media player.
Plays pretty much everything.
http://www.videolan.org/vlc/

_______________________________________________
*IT Support London*


----------

